# Womans SPD road shoes



## NorCal FNG (Dec 29, 2012)

Looking for a good SPD road shoes (If there is such a thing) for my wife in the $100-150 price range. Something similar to the RT82 (Shimano SH-RT82 Shoe - Men's Black, 41.0 - Reviews & Prices @ Yahoo! Shopping) but in woman size.

Thanks for any help


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

Not an expert, but my wife really likes her Garneau shoes--similar if not the same model as these:

Women's Multi LG Cycling Shoe

View attachment 276746


She's had them for about a year, but she's been using them with her toe-clip pedals. We're just now putting the SPD clips on the shoes, as she's getting new bike for her BD, and she's decided she'd like to try going clipless.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NorCal FNG (Dec 29, 2012)

Those look good but hoping to find a dedicated road pedal. She is using a shoe similar to that now but are are working towards centuries and greater riding performance want something appropriate


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't SPDs fit on all shoes? 

I am using Specialized BG shoes, the ones with the boas. I love em. 

I have also used and been happy with Sidi Genius shoes as well as carbon soled DMTs.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Most road shoes are purely 3 hole (Look, SPD-SL etc.) these days.

Bont, Sidi, Spesh, Shimano (to name 4) all have stiff soled MTB shoes also in smaller sizes that are drilled for SPD. Walkability is great with those.
If you can convince her that road pedals are better for the road the Shimano SPD-SL system is bombproof and any 3 hole shoe will do.


----------



## mybluebike (Jun 15, 2009)

I've had really great luck with the Specialized Line of Women's shoes and own both road and mountain shoes from Specialized. The narrower heal and 3 strap options make the shoes super comfortable and stable.

Good luck!


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

I've used both Specialized and Pearl Izumi shoes and like them both. I also once had some Diadora that were cheaper, non-carbon sole, than what I currently own, but they did fit well and were a good entry level shoe. There are plenty of good road shoes out there. Go to a good shop that carries a variety and have her try some on and see what fits well.


----------



## jgutz71 (Jul 7, 2013)

*adapter*

they do make an adapter to convert the three hole to a two hole so SPD will work on them...


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Do you have a bike shop she can just go in and buy from? She needs to look herself? My DH could not possibly choose my shoes. Those LGs are like old lady shoes and I am an oldish lady. I used to wear PI attack (budget entry worn for 3 years really comfortable) and now I wear men's Giro factors (awesome out of the box). Women's shoes I often see on feet are Sidis, for sure, they are cute. I don't have delicate lady feet so I am not worried about gender labels on shoes, she might be though.


----------



## kimoly (Mar 9, 2014)

I prefer using high-end MTB shoes (with carbon soles - I am riding in Bontrager RXL ATB shoes) so that I can walk into a store or restroom without issues. These shoes give the same great performance as a road shoe but are easier to walk in.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

My wife is very happy with her LG Revo XR3 road shoes. 

Louis Garneau Women's Revo XR3 Road Shoes - Save Up to $280 During Our End of Summer Shoe Sale

This store has other road shoe options that are also 2 bolt/3 bolt.


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

I have Specialized road bike shoes, but I have come to love my KEEN spd mtb shoes and find myself wearing them more.
Amazon.com: Keen Women's Presidio Cycling Shoe: Shoes
View attachment 292907


and these Springwater are so comfortable to even wear around the house, ride the bike to the grocery and do my shopping. I bought both pairs last fall on sale for less then $50 each. 

Keen Springwater Cycling Shoes - SPD (For Women) - Save 30%


----------

